# Should I choose the Intel core i3-6100 OR the AMD A8-7600 ?



## karthik316_1999 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Digit Members,

Just a quick question before I head to purchase my new CPU.

The plan - I intend to put to use (if considered useful & sensible by contributors here) my almost decade old XFX Geforce 7600 GS 256 MB Pcie card on this secondary build which would NOT be used for intense gaming. (average gaming of 5 on a scale of 10 at the most).

For now, have thought of the Intel Skylake based Core i3-6100 (with HD graphics 530) & AMD A series A8-7600 with the R7 onboard IGPU.

1. I prefer the intel cpu keeping in mind the power consumption along with a cool & quiet PC (one of the top priority).

2. But the amd cpu seems to be drawing me towards it by boasting about the on-board IGP which seems to be superior.

Your help needed - Will the Intel CPU + the old graphic card (256MB geforce 7600GS) give a better performance when compared to the AMD's onboard GPU ? That way.. I can let go of the AMD cpu without regretting much.. 

P.S : I do not intend to buy a different discrete GPU later.

Thanks for the inputs..
Karthik


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 30, 2016)

which games? that card is useless for any new games. The onboard processor is better than your ancient graphics card.

When your budget is low, this is mantra.

AMD for multi tasking
Intel for gaming


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 30, 2016)

*s13.postimg.org/73mh0n4rr/Capture.png


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Mar 30, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> which games? that card is useless for any new games. The onboard processor is better than your ancient graphics card. When your budget is low, this is mantra.
> 
> AMD for multi tasking
> Intel for gaming



Not any particular game that I can pick & post.. but definitely not the recent graphic intensive games.. so you mean to say "both" the above mentioned Intel/AMD integrated graphics are superior than the discrete card mentioned and installing it would only be a bottleneck for sure ?




chimera201 said:


> *s13.postimg.org/73mh0n4rr/Capture.png



These scores are interesting but can you let me know where/how you arrived at them.. as I was under the impression that the AMD IGPU would actually blow out the intel HD graphics.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 30, 2016)

karthik316_1999 said:


> These scores are interesting but can you let me know where/how you arrived at them.. as I was under the impression that the AMD IGPU would actually blow out the intel HD graphics.



Benchmarked by passmark software. And it's legit.


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2016)

karthik316_1999 said:


> These scores are interesting but can you let me know where/how you arrived at them.. as I was under the impression that the AMD IGPU would actually blow out the intel HD graphics.


Me too read that the AMD CPU you mentioned has much better on board graphic than i3 on board graphic. But that's the only strong point for the AMD than the i3.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Mar 31, 2016)

Guess I will have to believe the numbers then..! Let's say I decide to go with the Intel processor, next comes deciding the motherboard. I'm sorry for being outdated.. but.. this is indeed my 1st build ever since the GPU's are being integrated onto the CPU itself.. instead of the motherboard like those days !

So, if I'm looking for an Asus motherboard with a 1151 socket for the above i3 cpu, should I really pay attention to the motherboard's on-board graphic chipset ? I mean.. do they even have a part to play when the graphics processing comes straight from the CPU ?

Again.. sorry if that question bugs you.. I did go through several articles but just don't seem to understand the concept of on-board graphics on the motherboard vs CPU. If the integrated display chipset on the modern motherboards do really nothing other than  "passing" on the display from the cpu to the output device.., what do I care about chipset models like the Z170 / B150 / H170 apart the variations in the no. of USB / SATA / PCIe ports they can support ?

If my above assumption is correct, am I really better off building the PC with a processor without in-built graphics and using a motherboard with a good integrated HD radeon display chipset ? (if it is still possible)


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 31, 2016)

karthik316_1999 said:


> Guess I will have to believe the numbers then..! Let's say I decide to go with the Intel processor, next comes deciding the motherboard. I'm sorry for being outdated.. but.. this is indeed my 1st build ever since the GPU's are being integrated onto the CPU itself.. instead of the motherboard like those days !
> 
> So, if I'm looking for an Asus motherboard with a 1151 socket for the above i3 cpu, should I really pay attention to the motherboard's on-board graphic chipset ? I mean.. do they even have a part to play when the graphics processing comes straight from the CPU ?
> 
> ...



The integrated graphics on motherboard just sucks now compared to CPU's integrated graphics. It's only desired for server systems or cheap PCs used for printing, or in combination with a dedicated GPU, etc. Intel Core CPU or AMD APU is your best choice right now. 

Here is a chart including decade old chips for comparison:
GPU Hierarchy - Comparison of Graphics Cards for Gamin


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Mar 31, 2016)

Useful link there.. thank you. So, can you confirm I was indeed correct with the below :

"The integrated display chip-set on the modern motherboards do really nothing other than "passing" on the display from the cpu to the output device.., and I *do not* need to care about the chip-set models like the Z170 / B150 / H170 *apart * from the variations in the no. of USB / SATA / PCIe ports they can support "


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2016)

karthik316_1999 said:


> Guess I will have to believe the numbers then..! Let's say I decide to go with the Intel processor, next comes deciding the motherboard. I'm sorry for being outdated.. but.. this is indeed my 1st build ever since the GPU's are being integrated onto the CPU itself.. instead of the motherboard like those days !
> 
> So, if I'm looking for an Asus motherboard with a 1151 socket for the above i3 cpu, should I really pay attention to the motherboard's on-board graphic chipset ? I mean.. do they even have a part to play when the graphics processing comes straight from the CPU ?
> 
> ...



I pretty much asked the same question two years back. I guess you got it that motherboard for the latest Intel processors don't have on board graphic and the graphic is integrated in the CPU itself (there may be some exception, I don't know. Up to my knowledge all the latest core processors and Pentium dual core have integrated graphic). Yes, motherboard just passing it. Different chipset offers different features, like the things you already figured out no. of USB ports, SATA, PCI lanes etc, RAID, SLI compatibility etc.

Yes, you can built a PC with a processor without in built graphic, but I was suggested that it's not a good option for me (purpose was home/office for me). See how much it costs you if you go that route and see how much it costs you with i3 6100 or A8 7600 and finally see what you gain/lose with one over other build.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks for clarifying !

Just tried and having difficulty finding a motherboard model that has an integrated GPU ! Guess I will to reverse lookup for a CPU sans GPU & then search for boards based on that socket type ? I'm guessing as 'chimera201' said.. that might lead to an outdated configuration.. so, ruling that out.. unfortunately..

Can I have some suggestions for a proven stable motherboard for the i3-6100 ? Preferrably with DDR4 support as I'm planning on a Corsair 4GB DDR4 2133MHz RAM IF the board comes within budget.

Motherboard Budget : Comfortable if it falls around INR 8000. Brands : Asus / Gigabyte ( All my previous 3 builds have been AMD + Asus and this is my 2nd Intel build after 1996 ! Are Intel motherboards any good these days ? I haven't really used Gigabyte + not read that good about MSI boards..)

Couple of months back.. I accidently poured water on my PC table that flowed through the cable socket straight down on the corsair cabinet that's completely perforated ! I could literally hear water dripping on my discrete GPU, PSU and motherboard PCB when within a flash the PC shut itself down. Hours later after drying, it was back on just like normal. I'm guessing some robust motherboard trip feature saved $$$ and ever since started to love Asus even more... Pardon me if that was redundant !


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2016)

In your budget you can get B150 motherboard. Gigabyte B150M D3H costs 8k or from Asus B150 Pro Gaming.

- - - Updated - - -

If you have any particular requirement, check the spec sheet of the motherboard before buying. Like I am looking for atleast two port for display (HDMI + VGA).


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 31, 2016)

Recommended you choose the cheapest requirement satisfying motherboard possible, and go for a higher end CPU..
For gaming, this is the priority
GPU > CPU > RAM > MOTHERBOARD


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2016)

nac said:


> Asus B150 Pro Gaming.


By the way ASUS B150 Plus has 3 display ports vs 1 in B150 Pro gaming for the same price.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Apr 1, 2016)

Well, the choice in Asus seems simple.

B150M-C D3 is ruled out for lack of the VRM function
Gaming Pro is ruled out for reasons you have stated + this is not going to be a gaming PC
Among the B150M-PLUS D3 & B150M-PLUS - I need to decide based on the actual market price (too much variation when it comes to e-commerce). The latter supports ddr4 & hence will be my 1st choice.

When it comes to Gigabyte though, the model variations are complicated to understand unfortunately.

For example, there are a whooping 19 models for the B150 chipset as seen here 
GIGABYTE  - Motherboard - Intel Q170 / B150

I only hope they had released a nomenclature which helps to understand their model number strategy.

Unless someone here can do that, guess I'm settling with the Asus board (only with the belief that I would not be able to afford a higher chip-set such as the Q150 / H170 in this budget).

Thank you for all the help !


----------



## nac (Apr 1, 2016)

I don't think it's wise to go for DDR3 motherboard when you're picking up Skylake processor. If you already have DDR3 RAM and want to save money, then it's different.

You may able to find a lot of motherboard in their website and not all are DDR4 supporting motherboard and they all don't get launched/available in India.

I was looking for motherboard (DDR4) with HDMI and VGA port from ASUS and Gigabyte. These are the models I could find.


Asus B150 Pro Gaming Aura10950Asus B150 Plus7850Asus H170 +9250Asus H170 PRO9950Asus H170 PRO GAMING11950Gigabyte H110 M S2PH5750Gigabyte H110 M S2H6800Gigabyte H170 Gaming 312200
Gigabyte H170 D3H9800Gigabyte B150M D3H7950
Gigabyte B150M DS3H
7250


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Apr 1, 2016)

May I ask the source for the list / price ? (So as to compare here locally)

After bit of comparison, though the gigabyte d3h seems to have additional PCI slots and esata connectivity that the asus b150m plus lacks : usb type c seems to be missing on the gigabyte board. So I guess the Asus will be my choice.


----------



## nac (Apr 1, 2016)

karthik316_1999 said:


> May I ask the source for the list / price ? (So as to compare here locally)


All are online price (cheapest I found)
Primeabgb, mdcomputers, deltapage, itdepot, amazon etc...

If you're living in big cities, you can get it locally little cheaper than online...


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Apr 1, 2016)

Great then.. thread solved !


----------

